# Salad with Pale Ale Dressing!



## marmalady (Nov 9, 2004)

One of my best friends and chef in Jersey is known as the 'brew chef'; he loves working with beers in different and creative ways - here's a salad and dressing recipe of his that rocks!

SPRING SALAD W/ROASTED TOMATO AND PALE ALE VINAIGRETTE

3/4 lb. baby greens, tossed lightly w/dressing       
1 red bell pepper,roasted,peeled & sliced
1 cup artichoke hearts, quartered	                  
 ½  cup sliced toasted almonds
½  cup calamata olives, pitted			      
 4 oz. smoked gouda cheese, diced
½  pint yellow tomatoes			      
 2 cups croutons

Vinaigrette:	

6 plum tomatoes, roasted and peeled 		
1 tsp. roasted garlic puree
1T fresh oregano				
1 oz. India Pale Ale
1 oz. sherry vinegar				
3 oz. olive oil
½  tsp. salt; black pepper to taste

In a food processor, puree roasted tomatoes, garlic, and oregano; add IPA and vinegar; add oil in a slow steady stream until incorporated and smooth; season with salt and pepper.
Toss greens with dressing, and arrange the rest of the ingredients over the greens.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, over time I've noticed you've got the most elegant recipes Marmalady!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 11, 2004)

Tx, Deb - I've had the opportunity to work with some A+ chefs who don't mind sharing recipes and techniques!  If you're ever in Morristown, NJ, check out 'Tim Schaffer's Cuisine'; he's awesome!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 26, 2005)

This recipe sounds absolutely yummy, marmalady.  How did I ever miss this one?  I am adding this to my files.  Thanks for the recipe!!  

SC


----------



## marmalady (Jun 27, 2005)

Hope you like it!


----------

